# Democracy has destroyed Rhodesia and South Africa



## GreenAndBlue

South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world

Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous 

The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases

A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come

It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases 

Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?


----------



## GreenAndBlue

History will repeat if we don't stop the cause of destruction


----------



## Stormy Daniels

I have no respect for people who can't post a correct link that doesn't channel people through the referral systems they personally used. Especially crap like amp.

Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.


----------



## 22lcidw

Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.


----------



## Pilot1

The rejection of former, European colonial powers, and the rejection of "White People" will be the total destruction of countries like Rhodesia, and South Africa.  Tribal warfare, murder, rape, and horrible atrocities are the norm there now.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Stormy Daniels said:


> I have no respect for people who can't post a correct link that doesn't channel people through the referral systems they personally used. Especially crap like amp.
> 
> Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.



Wrong that has everything to do with low iqs voting in crooks

The laws then will be made incorrect that makes for a low life span 

Again the low IQ voters has everything to do with all the problems South Africa has including the diseases


----------



## Stormy Daniels

GreenAndBlue said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no respect for people who can't post a correct link that doesn't channel people through the referral systems they personally used. Especially crap like amp.
> 
> Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong that has everything to do with low iqs voting in crooks
> 
> The laws then will be made incorrect that makes for a low life span
> 
> Again the low IQ voters has everything to do with all the problems South Africa has including the diseases
Click to expand...


Maybe you should stop voting in South African elections.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Rhodesia suffered the same fate

Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe

Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa


----------



## ptbw forever

Stormy Daniels said:


> I have no respect for people who can't post a correct link that doesn't channel people through the referral systems they personally used. Especially crap like amp.
> 
> Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.


South Africa is run by illiterate dumbasses. It is not just because of the HIV/AIDS.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

The cause is not within

The cause is low logic women of western democracies voting 

And now we see all the nations that women are voting have their GDP scores dropping in comparison of nations that stops their women from voting.  Like China


----------



## Dekster

GreenAndBlue said:


> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?



They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

ptbw forever said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no respect for people who can't post a correct link that doesn't channel people through the referral systems they personally used. Especially crap like amp.
> 
> Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa is run by illiterate dumbasses. It is not just because of the HIV/AIDS.
Click to expand...


Exactly and that run off the wise whites


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Men will have to come to a point

Let a nation die or stop the woman's vote

But best case is a high logic test for voters   If not this then the women's vote must be stopped in order to save them and the nation

Look at women voting for crooks that brings in their worst nightmare the Muslims.  That is plain stupidity


----------



## Tommy Tainant

22lcidw said:


> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.


South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.


----------



## Norman

GreenAndBlue said:


> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?



No, we are not a democracy. The idea behind democracy was that it best serves American interest. Once it no longer does, we will think of something else.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
Click to expand...


Wrong check life spans and the GDP scores. That tells you that the change in both countries was very harmful


----------



## Dragonlady

GreenAndBlue said:


> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa



Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.

Who elected Trump?  White males.  

You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

It takes an out right crook or a moron that cannot see the harm of lower logic people and add emotions that votes

It takes a crook or a moron


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Dragonlady said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
Click to expand...


Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall


----------



## Pilot1

Dekster said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
Click to expand...


The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Norman said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are not a democracy. The idea behind democracy was that it best serves American interest. Once it no longer does, we will think of something else.
Click to expand...

We had a democracy of the wise that other wise of the world saw the value and fled here to help also 

Our founders wanted a limited democracy 

But that limited democracy got expanded to a wide democracy of the unwise


----------



## Dekster

Pilot1 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
Click to expand...


This was a hotly debated issue when I was in college that many people really struggled with.  We have been at this democracy thing for over 200 years and are still fighting and feuding over it.  You cannot expect others to get it right on day 1 or even generation 1.  You also cannot expect others from different cultures/backgrounds to adopt western culture just by adopting democracy.  Democracy in the Middle East, for instance, could look very different than democracy in the US or UK which then puts us in the position of do we support them because we are Rah Rah Democracy!!!! or do we attempt to overthrow the democratically elected regimes that are anti-US, anti-individual rights etc etc.


----------



## Pilot1

Dragonlady said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
Click to expand...


European White Males, with the support of women, largely created the marvel that is Western Civilization.  Science, technology, government, art, culture, culinary, trade/business all created by MEN.  I don't believe that only White Males elected Trump, but if they did they did a great thing for the U.S. to slow the spread of Progressive Communism.

Women are often overly emotional train wrecks that couldn't find their way out of a cardboard box.  Not all, but many and a higher percentage then any Men.


----------



## Dragonlady

Pilot1 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
Click to expand...




GreenAndBlue said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
Click to expand...


There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Pilot1 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
Click to expand...


But still a democracy that changes to a wide democracy that destroys 

We are a constitutional republic TYPE of democracy 

We must change it to a limited democracy of the wise. If not destruction will come


----------



## Toro

Who runs South Africa?

Men.

It's men's fault.


----------



## Unkotare

GreenAndBlue said:


> The cause is not within
> 
> The cause is low logic women of western democracies voting
> 
> And now we see all the nations that women are voting have their GDP scores dropping in comparison of nations that stops their women from voting.  Like China



Nobody votes in China. 

So, every post you add on any topic is going to be about your fear of women? That's it? No other thoughts at all? A coherent sentence every now and then wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Pilot1

There are NO current Democrats that are "loyal to the Constitution".  Just about all of their policy positions are violations, or near violations of if not the exact words but the SPIRIT of the Constitution.  They view the Constitution as an outdated OBSTACLE to their extreme Social Engineering.


----------



## Pilot1

Toro said:


> Who runs South Africa?
> 
> Men.
> 
> It's men's fault.



Corrupt BLACK men.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Dragonlady said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Wrong trump has exposed the deep state 

And guess who agrees

It's the MEN 

The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive 

Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves

They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them 

Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them


----------



## Mac1958

Consistently the strangest threads on USMB.


----------



## Dekster

GreenAndBlue said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But still a democracy that changes to a wide democracy that destroys
> 
> We are a constitutional republic TYPE of democracy
> 
> We must change it to a limited democracy of the wise. If not destruction will come
Click to expand...


Other than taxes, I really do not have any meaningful interactions with federal law in my day to day life.  Sure I may pee in a handicapped approved toilet or whatever, but it has no impact on my ability to pee.


----------



## 22lcidw

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
Click to expand...

I do not type this to become some nasty person. They are having problems over there. there is a massive movement to get rid of white landowners with most having farms. Native Africans live for the now. And that could cause a lot of pain and misery if conditions are not good. Euro African people build a reserve in case of bad times. Their major cities are now having infrastructure problems. One of them was having fresh water issues for people to drink. We are worrying more about the racial component then the survival component of humans. The white people living there will eventually be forced out. And they are trying to teach the native Africans who never even lived in that part of Africa until recent history to farm. And there is resistance. The eventual mass poverty will be the scourage of the land. As of now there is a movement to get rid of guns so it would be easier to take the land when the inevitable happens.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Pilot1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who runs South Africa?
> 
> Men.
> 
> It's men's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt BLACK men.
Click to expand...


Black men have lower iq than white men and will destroy a nation

But black men's iq is higher than the black women's 

Black men only votes 16% for conservatives where black women only 4%. For conservatives


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Unkotare said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause is not within
> 
> The cause is low logic women of western democracies voting
> 
> And now we see all the nations that women are voting have their GDP scores dropping in comparison of nations that stops their women from voting.  Like China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody votes in China.
> 
> So, every post you add on any topic is going to be about your fear of women? That's it? No other thoughts at all? A coherent sentence every now and then wouldn't hurt.
Click to expand...


Wrong behind close doors many people votes for their leader mostly men   Their leader was voted on over several csndidates


----------



## GreenAndBlue

China is copying our founders voting system and is the reason why they are progressing faster


----------



## Dragonlady

GreenAndBlue said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong trump has exposed the deep state
> 
> And guess who agrees
> 
> It's the MEN
> 
> The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive
> 
> Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves
> 
> They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them
> 
> Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them
Click to expand...


God but you are the dumbest thing on two legs.  You are proof positive that MEN don't deserve to run the world.  Just to be clear - every dictator, mass murderer, and fool who has tried to rule the world, has been a man.  Nearly all serial killers are men.  

You fools ought to be locked up for your own protection.


----------



## Pilot1

Dekster said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But still a democracy that changes to a wide democracy that destroys
> 
> We are a constitutional republic TYPE of democracy
> 
> We must change it to a limited democracy of the wise. If not destruction will come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than taxes, I really do not have any meaningful interactions with federal law in my day to day life.  Sure I may pee in a handicapped approved toilet or whatever, but it has no impact on my ability to pee.
Click to expand...


Yes, but I have to flush that mandated Low Flow toilet three times instead of just once before, thus wasting more water.  That is what femininized driven FEEL GOOD Liberal/Progressive (Democrat) policy gets you.  It gets you negative unintended consequences because policy is not rationale, nor logical but "sounds good" initially.  Dig deeper and you see the vast majority of this crap is COUNTERPRODUCTIVE.

You don't realize it but almost every facet of your life is touched by Federal, State and Local law and regulations.  You just aren't aware of it.


----------



## 22lcidw

Dragonlady said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong trump has exposed the deep state
> 
> And guess who agrees
> 
> It's the MEN
> 
> The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive
> 
> Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves
> 
> They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them
> 
> Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you are the dumbest thing on two legs.  You are proof positive that MEN don't deserve to run the world.  Just to be clear - every dictator, mass murderer, and fool who has tried to rule the world, has been a man.  Nearly all serial killers are men.
> 
> You fools ought to be locked up for your own protection.
Click to expand...

You are correct that men are azzes. But women will destroy everything if in charge. You ain't giving up your spoiled existence. I know. Going to the stores to shop and the vanity that is part of your makeup of your sex. That is expensive. Real expensive. How many of you are high maintenance? Do we have a plastic surgery industry for nothing. And that includes men of course. Does that interfere with people who need real medical care? How many of you were fast tracked on jobs? And the real tragedy is that men would still back you up and help to destroy other men. And here is the real issue. Strong wome with male children has proven to be a reason the children can be misogynist. Yeah...become natural and spend little on yourselves for your beliefs. Unfortunately most men look at you for sex. And there is nothing more then that. We have not even got into the social welfare beliefs of you yet. But we are experiencing it.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Dragonlady said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong trump has exposed the deep state
> 
> And guess who agrees
> 
> It's the MEN
> 
> The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive
> 
> Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves
> 
> They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them
> 
> Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you are the dumbest thing on two legs.  You are proof positive that MEN don't deserve to run the world.  Just to be clear - every dictator, mass murderer, and fool who has tried to rule the world, has been a man.  Nearly all serial killers are men.
> 
> You fools ought to be locked up for your own protection.
Click to expand...


It is the majority of high logic men that stops low logic men crooks that brings in women's worst night mare the Muslims 

If only men voted the higher logics would control the lower logics and Obama would not been elected and women's future now destroyed by their own voting in crooks that brought the Muslims in


----------



## jc456

Pilot1 said:


> The rejection of former, European colonial powers, and the rejection of "White People" will be the total destruction of countries like Rhodesia, and South Africa.  Tribal warfare, murder, rape, and horrible atrocities are the norm there now.




^^**^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^

Facts and the leftists still don’t understand facts! Truly amazing the stupid that’s a leftist


----------



## Unkotare

GreenAndBlue said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause is not within
> 
> The cause is low logic women of western democracies voting
> 
> And now we see all the nations that women are voting have their GDP scores dropping in comparison of nations that stops their women from voting.  Like China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody votes in China.
> 
> So, every post you add on any topic is going to be about your fear of women? That's it? No other thoughts at all? A coherent sentence every now and then wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong behind close doors many people votes for their leader mostly men   Their leader was voted on over several csndidates [sic]
Click to expand...







Those are not really "votes," champ. That's called a rubber stamp.


----------



## DJT for Life

GreenAndBlue said:


> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?



Just say what you mean.  We're all friends here.

In simple words, what destroyed Rhodesia and South Africa was allowing the majority blacks in those countries to take
over and run things.

*Racist Comment Removed*


----------



## Unkotare

GreenAndBlue said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong trump has exposed the deep state
> 
> And guess who agrees
> 
> It's the MEN
> 
> The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive
> 
> Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves
> 
> They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them
> 
> Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you are the dumbest thing on two legs.  You are proof positive that MEN don't deserve to run the world.  Just to be clear - every dictator, mass murderer, and fool who has tried to rule the world, has been a man.  Nearly all serial killers are men.
> 
> You fools ought to be locked up for your own protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the majority of high logic men that stops low logic men crooks that brings in women's worst night mare the Muslims
> 
> If only men voted the higher logics [sic] would control the lower logics [sic] and Obama would not been elected and women's future now destroyed by their own voting in crooks that brought the Muslims in
Click to expand...




Once again, the word "logic" does not mean what you seem to think it means.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Unkotare said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump exposed the crooked deep state and trump has the men on his side that will now stop the voting of the unwise to stop America's fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no deep state.  Anyone who believes there is a deep state, is dumb enough to have their vote taken away.  There are people from both parties who are loyal to the Constitution, and will continue to be loyal to the Constitution.  Trump is trying to end Freedom of the Press, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, to seize the power of the purse from the House, and to put an end to all criticism of his Presidency.  That is in direct opposition to the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong trump has exposed the deep state
> 
> And guess who agrees
> 
> It's the MEN
> 
> The Men are getting closer and closer in stopping the women's vote in order to have the nation to survive
> 
> Stopping the women's vote also saves the women from theirselves
> 
> They vote in crooks that brings their worst enemy in to make slaves out of them
> 
> Men have to stop the  women's vote in the same way as children's vote.  To save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you are the dumbest thing on two legs.  You are proof positive that MEN don't deserve to run the world.  Just to be clear - every dictator, mass murderer, and fool who has tried to rule the world, has been a man.  Nearly all serial killers are men.
> 
> You fools ought to be locked up for your own protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the majority of high logic men that stops low logic men crooks that brings in women's worst night mare the Muslims
> 
> If only men voted the higher logics [sic] would control the lower logics [sic] and Obama would not been elected and women's future now destroyed by their own voting in crooks that brought the Muslims in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the word "logic" does not mean what you seem to think it means.
Click to expand...


Only people with high logic ability can know what anything means

It was the western democracies women's vote that is the CAUSE of the destruction of Rhodesia and South Africa

The pressure their voting in American crooks who put the wrong pressure on those two nations

Now America and the whole western world may fall if the men do not rise up and stop the woman's vote

The big signs that the rise has started is the big gender difference in the approval of trump

The men and the military men may follow trump no matter what the women's votes says and they may make a logic test for voters to stop the nation being destroyed by women's wrong voting


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Understanding what happened to Rhodesia and South Africa will have you to understand what will be happening to all western democracies that caused that result


----------



## Dekster

My house was built before 1992 so I am not the owner of a low flow toilet.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

GreenAndBlue said:


> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?


Democracy destroys every nation that tries it. It’s why we’re a republic. With states and an electoral college. Pure democracy can never last because some groups will only vote for their free stuff. Be it land, money or power. Imagine living in a democracy in the US being run by New York and LA. Hunger games comes to mind.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Dragonlady said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia suffered the same fate
> 
> Changed name to Zimbabwe and elected the crook muggagbe
> 
> Western women's vote is the cause of this downfall in both Rhodesia and South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since more MEN vote than women, I would say that the MEN'S vote is the down fall of all of these countries.
> 
> Who elected Trump?  White males.
> 
> You're clearly too stupid to vote, let's take YOUR vote.
Click to expand...


Wrong. In America more women today vote than men

The men will not let that stand if they think women's vote is bringing destruction 

Americans women's right to vote is hanging by a thread


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Missouri_Mike said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy destroys every nation that tries it. It’s why we’re a republic. With states and an electoral college. Pure democracy can never last because some groups will only vote for their free stuff. Be it land, money or power. Imagine living in a democracy in the US being run by New York and LA. Hunger games comes to mind.
Click to expand...


But our limited democracy called a republic type of democracy has widened to this destruction 

Nearly all types of democracies even republic types commits suicide


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Pilot1 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
Click to expand...



Our limited democracy has brought in a wide democracy

So all democracy types fail in time

There must be a iron glad law that only the ones that passes a high logic test can vote and that cannot be changed

But the best way is to fight    The highest logic people will win

Might makes right because the highest logics are proved with their better inventions to control the unwise

Men being on opposite sides than women will bring this fight and change the whole govt


----------



## Tommy Tainant

22lcidw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not type this to become some nasty person. They are having problems over there. there is a massive movement to get rid of white landowners with most having farms. Native Africans live for the now. And that could cause a lot of pain and misery if conditions are not good. Euro African people build a reserve in case of bad times. Their major cities are now having infrastructure problems. One of them was having fresh water issues for people to drink. We are worrying more about the racial component then the survival component of humans. The white people living there will eventually be forced out. And they are trying to teach the native Africans who never even lived in that part of Africa until recent history to farm. And there is resistance. The eventual mass poverty will be the scourage of the land. As of now there is a movement to get rid of guns so it would be easier to take the land when the inevitable happens.
Click to expand...

Most of Africa seems to export food. How do they manage that ? Blacks cant farm is a racist trope swallowed by the ignorant. The blacks want to take back land that was stolen from them under the nazis. Good luck to them and fuck whitey if he gets in the way.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

GreenAndBlue said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa has the lowest life expectancy in the world
> 
> Both Rhodesia and South Africa was once very prosperous
> 
> The western democracies put pressure on both to go with a full democracy and the wise left and both nations are now basket cases
> 
> A democracy of wise Americans must stop the democracy of unwise Americans from voting. If not the same fate will come
> 
> It is mostly the women's vote of the western world that put pressure on those 2 prosperous nations that now are basket cases
> 
> Will American men allow their women do the same to America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to sort it out on their own.  Democracy does not have to look like it does in the US to be democracy.  It is something the western world seems to have issues with.  It is majority rule.  If the majority is a bunch of cut throat, vengeful types, then democracy can end up being rather bloody business.  The whole idea of individual rights can be rather anti-democratic in a certain sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is pure Democracy which always becomes MOB RULE, and that's what we've seen happen in SA.  The corrupt ends up controlling and directing the MOB.  That is why the U.S. is a Constitutional Representative REPUBLIC, not a mob rule Democracy.  I am not saying you can transplant our for of government to these nations, but there are some lessons they could learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our limited democracy has brought in a wide democracy
> 
> So all democracy types fail in time
> 
> There must be a iron glad law that only the ones that passes a high logic test can vote and that cannot be changed
> 
> But the best way is to fight    The highest logic people will win
> 
> Might makes right because the highest logics are proved with their better inventions to control the unwise
> 
> Men being on opposite sides than women will bring this fight and change the whole govt
Click to expand...

Get help.


----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
Click to expand...

but you know who are driving power of SA´s  agricultural  sector , right? Bantu live everywhere in Africa but ...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Litwin said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you know who are driving power of SA´s  agricultural  sector , right? Bantu live everywhere in Africa but ...
Click to expand...

White nazis took all the good land under apartheid and banished the black folks to shitholes. They dont really deserve any consideration.


----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough South Africa will stop being sufficient in food production.
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
> They export £10bn of produce every year. Your assertion seems unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you know who are driving power of SA´s  agricultural  sector , right? Bantu live everywhere in Africa but ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White nazis took all the good land under apartheid .....
Click to expand...


its a wrong thing  to say about the whole nation 
It was wild jungle before *Dutch *folk came to this corner of the world, and Bandu have  always had a lot of land in sub Saharan Africa, and how they are using it, what do you think?


----------



## Panacea

It's not just South Africa and Zimbabwe the new democracies have largely failed due to corruption.  Although South Africa will likely turn out to be the worst... the most deaths, long term misery, hunger violence and disease... but at least they can vote.



> As Transparency International celebrates its 25th anniversary, we are witnessing a worrying situation where democratic progression has slowed to a near halt. Indeed, even some countries which were demonstrating robust and open governance systems, are now starting to backslide with democratic norms, while their institutions are under threat.
> 
> With the release of the Corruption Perceptions Index 2018, we looked at how corruption has contributed to the current threat to democracy. While the reasons for this crisis are complex, our analysis highlights that:


Tackling the crisis of democracy, promoting rule of law and fighting corruption


----------



## karpenter

Stormy Daniels said:
			
		

> Ironically, you're too stupid to comprehend that the article clearly attributes South Africa's low life expectancy to widespread HIV/AIDS epidemics, which has nothing to do with democracy.


Aren't The Women In Control Of Their Bodies, Their Choices ??


----------



## karpenter

Dragonlady said:
			
		

> Since more MEN vote than women.


Cite...


----------



## karpenter

GreenAndBlue said:
			
		

> We must change it to a limited democracy of the wise. If not destruction will come


Repeal The 17th Amendment
And The Federal Reserve Act


----------

